# funny craigslist bikes



## bikedudeomaha (Mar 30, 2013)

i like to go to the cities around omaha on craigslist looking for bikes. i see al sorts of funny adds. came across this wonderfull bike in lincoln, ne.
http://lincoln.craigslist.org/bik/3713661511.html
anyone else see any funny or outrageous adds?


----------



## how (Apr 1, 2013)

actually I dont find those stupid ads with crazy pricing amuzing at all. On the Detroit craigslist 99% of the ads are grossly misrepresented and priced insane. Other cities are not as bad.

The integrity of the list is zero, I dont find it amuzing.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 1, 2013)

*to each*

there own!!!!


----------



## Boris (Apr 1, 2013)

*I thought this one was funny*

Not because he got his bike stolen, but because I don't think there's much hope of getting the bike back based on the picture!
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/3702776177.html


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 1, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Not because he got his bike stolen, but because I don't think there's much hope of getting the bike back based on the picture!
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/3702776177.html
> View attachment 90560




you should call and ask if the bike is that blurry in real life...


----------



## Boris (Apr 2, 2013)

*Granted, I don't know a lot about little kids bikes...*

but this one seems kind of small, or that guy is a giant.


----------

